# Bruce Cockburn supporting the troops



## R933ex (10 Sep 2009)

Shared with the usual cavaets and Mods feel free to move if need be.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090910/cockburn_afghanistan_090910/20090910?hub=TopStories

Who would have guessed?


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Sep 2009)

From a buddies facebook status "Last nights concert was awesome. Bruce Cockburn and Finger Eleven. 3 hours of kick ass music."

Had to happen while I'm on HLTA. But on the bright side, I missed the GG visit as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2009)

Political beliefs notwithstanding,
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52100.0
Cockburn is actually an active IPSC shooter.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Sep 2009)

So do we give him a rocket launcher to retaliate?


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Sep 2009)

He did sing "If I had a rocket launcher".  But boy did my head do a double take when I saw he was on the bill.  I thought he was a real peacenick.  Good on any of our home grown entertainers who come over here to give us a taste of home.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Sep 2009)

I think even Cockburn realizes that there are some sumbitches in this world that just need some killin'.


----------

